
Amazon's “Just Walk Out” will solve clicks to bricks tracking - canadianwriter
https://kolemcrae.com/notebook/justwalkout.html
======
JohnFen
This is very likely true, which is one of the main reasons why I will not shop
at stores that use this technology.

